# Too excitable around kids



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I would tell the kids not to come see you and the puppy without asking you first. He's six months old and most dogs of any age get somewhat excited around kids, especially giggling prancing kids. Once he will sit to greet adults, try having one kid ask him to sit and then give him a treat. Then once he will sit for that kid try it with two kids, then three kids, then four kids, then a whole swarm of kids ... He'll likely grow out of it somewhat as well ...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You have a good point with the adults. He doesn't listen well to me when strange adults walk by either.... but he is workable. Perhaps I should start there. Where do you find strange adults that will come up to you?Perhaps we should make a first trip to Petsmart together. He can come with me to get that Prong collar I've been wanting.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Why do you want a prong collar?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it would be best for me...or I want to give it a try. They sound horrible (prong..mmmm) but I've HEARD that they are actually gentle....just offer control. I'll take a look at it and see.

I started on a choke, went to a regular collar, but now that Lucky weighs more, I've put the choke back on and don't like it. His collar he is wearing now is not dependable...I fear it may break. He needs an easy to use lead as I take him out to potty frequently and he gets lots of walks (no fenced back yard yet). So a harness type doesn't sound good.

I weigh 88 lbs and Lucky is now at 53. In my situation it might be important to have good control especially since he still does puppy things. I've noticed him testing me more on walks...and I don't want to give an inch.

So...anyway..I'm going to look at it.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Luckys still pretty young and he's just a kid himself. Kids just want to play and Golden kids are the same.As for the adults,well he, like all Goldens,likes to meet new people,it's hard for any kid not to interrupt the adults as they talk.
As for the prong collar,I don't like them. I mean,why do you want to inflict pain on Lucky? If anyone thinks that they don't hurt,just take a look at one.How could they NOT hurt.
I don't believe pain is a good teaching tool. Sure the dog will obey,but not because of love,but because of FEAR of PAIN.
Thats just my 2 cents,
Shane


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I would advise against the prong collar and get a shorter leash and take him out and just be firm in your voice to sit, and after a while they pick up. If he starts to pull and go a little crazy, pull back on the leash a little, not hard and be firm in your voice with a hard NO. Goldens catch on quick. It is their nature to try to please you. You really dont need a prong collar. Its not the collar that makes the dog obey. All you need is a short leash and a firm voice, and take him out as much as you can without folks being around, and gradually get him acclamated so that he knows what he can and cant do. Reward him when he does well. If he starts to jump and doesnt respond to the firm voice and NO, then bring him right back home. Goldens love to be outside and play and walk. He will get the message that if he doesnt behave he goes back in the house.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you sure it inflicts pain? If it does...no...I won't get it. No way. I've not looked at it yet, but I thought it left more of a "sensation"...not pain. Don't worry shane. No pain for Lucky. We'll head up to Petsmart, meet some people (gulp) and look at the collars and leads.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I got Dusty when I was 9, and I have been the only person training him since the day I got him. I don't remember exactly how much I weighed but it was probably around 50 pounds  

I used a Halti (which is kind of like a Gentle Leader) with him. It doesn't take long to put on with practice, I've seen people using similar head halters in agility get it on in less than 5 seconds. Head halters give you the added advantage of being able to control where they are looking, so if they are staring at something, say a kid or a cat, you can redirect their attention easily. With a prong collar you could stand there giving leash pops all day and they might not respond ...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, prong collars do inflict pain. Dogs work to get things they want (food, toys, attention, water) and avoid things that hurt them. Training methods involving exclusively the use of treats, toys, praise, etc teach dogs that if they do what the person wants, they get what they want. Training methods involving prong collars, leash pops, compulsion, etc teach dogs that if they don't do what the person wants, they will get hurt.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The thing is...now that we are on collars...is that Lucky KNOWS he's gaining some power by way I tend to "topple" when I pull him back or keep him where he needs to be. Before...he'd walk right by my leg but lately he's been testing me, using his power and making me use mine. 

This is less a training issue as a power struggle issue..in my opinion. Which is why I thought a collar with more control would be helpful. Everytime he gets the best of me...that reinforces a bad behaviour. And my problem is strength...not technique. Lucky's been on zillions of walks...several times a day. This has been an issue only during the last month.

Please don't think we have horrible walks. He can do very well. I would say he is more "unstable' and more unpredictable right now.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with Brinkley's Mom. We dealt with this issue with our own children. I did the same thing, except we were in the house. When Woody got too excited around the kids, I just put his leash onto his regular collar. Then, when he jumped or nipped, or whatever, I just popped his leash. Not enough to hurt, of course, just to get his attention. And when he played nice, lots of praise, and then let the kids give him a treat. Sometimes it didn't work, and then it was time to go to his bed to calm down (his room with a gate in the door). He learned, although it took time, and sometimes he still gets too excited. It also seemed to get better as he got older--about 1 year was the time he started to calm down a little.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

A power struggle, or just a dog who has figured out that he can get where he wants to go by pulling you there? Has he been testing you in the last month, or has he just become strong enough to be able to take you for a walk?

Pulling back on the leash stimulates his opposition reflex, and will make him pull harder. That is why I like head halters and no-pull harnesses because the way they are designed, your dog's head naturally turns back to you when he hits the end of the leash. No need to "topple," they are designed so that your dog's head turns back to you with little effort on your part. After one or two times of hitting the end of the leash and naturally being turned back to you, they start keeping the leash loose.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

OKOKOKKOKOKOKKK, I'll get the dang gentle leader! Since he goes out a zillion times a day, we'll have plenty of practice getting it on and off til it can be done in record time.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Good  I think they are a lot more humane than prong collars and from my experience they work better too


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks all.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I did really well with a short leash. I barely had to pull. Brinkley learned very quick not to take me for a walk. Now her biggest thing when she is on a leash is before we get to the door is to chew the leash. But she is just over a year old now and when we go out now, I can take the leash off of her and she minds very well. She comes when I call her, sits when I tell her, and stays when I tell her, all off the leash. I spent time with her on the leash but it didnt take all that long. I never yanked it, just a little tug. She has done very well. I think all in all, we only went back to the house at the most in all that time was maybe six times.


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I started using the gentle leader on Dakota (8 mos) while taking walks, for many of the same issues. He just got too excited when he saw any strangers, and at about 75 lbs. I had trouble keeping control. I decided to give the gentle leader a try, and it did help, but.....my neighbor saw Dakota wearing it and told me that it works so well because when the pup moves against your hold the top strap hits a sensitive part of its nose. He suggested that when that happens it hurts and the pup will soon learn to behave. I don't know if my neighbor is correct in his theory, but after our conversation I stopped using the gentle leader. If he is wrong, I would definitely use it again.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It depends on whether it is true pain or simply uncomfortable. Protecting dogs from any sort of discomfort brought on by their own actions doesn't seem smart to me. Quite frankly, he's pretty comfortable on these tougher walks. I'm the one with the twinged arms from those unexpected lunges.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....the lunges don't seem to bother Samson at all.....but it sure is a pain when I'm carrying a fresh cup of Starbucks coffee. Can't tell for sure how many cups have been wasted when an unexpected lunge spills half of it....

Samson seems to think of kids the same as another puppy. It's someone who MUST be played with. So he gets pretty excited whenever he sees a group of children. We've got a school bus stop right in front of our house, and that's how my son knows it's time to go out to the stop.....when Samson starts freaking out because there's kids out there......

Rick


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I would also like to try out the gentle leader.....but I haven't come across one at the pet store yet. I will try and find one tomorrow....my wife said we could go to PetSmart as part of our date day. Movie, Dinner and PetSmart. I'm so romantic....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Rick...your Samson is close to Lucky's age. How does he act around new people?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok...I missed your last post. He gets excited to.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Hey Rick...your Samson is close to Lucky's age. How does he act around new people?


Samson wants every new person to pet him. He's great around adults, except that he sometimes does the submissive peeing.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

At times, he does great.....sits at their feet and lets them pet him. Other times he wants to jump on them. I think it has to do with how much attention they give them. He okay if they pet him....but if they act like they aren't gonna pet him, he wants to jump...maybe to remind them that they should be petting him.

Rick


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I would also like to try out the gentle leader.....but I haven't come across one at the pet store yet. I will try and find one tomorrow....my wife said we could go to PetSmart as part of our date day. Movie, Dinner and PetSmart. I'm so romantic....


Your vet might sell them also, and if they do, will likely offer you a free training session showing you how to properly put it on and use it... At least, my vet has something like that. I can't imagine that's uncommon.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

If they're fitted properly, they don't cause pain. The neck is also a sensitive area, and a strap rubbing against something is a lot less painful in itself than metal prongs digging into something ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it just depends on the dog, Maggie has had the haltie, the choke collar , the regular collar and the only one that has work for us is the pronge collar...With those others it didnt ...With the pronge she was corrected maybe 3 times with it and doesnt pull during walks anymore and when other dogs come around she just sits and lets them sniff her.Keep in mind she is very hyper (our trainer told me she is like a kid with add and hyperativity combine).we are now going back to walking with a reg collar and she no longer pulls.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Keep in mind she is very hyper (our trainer told me she is like a kid with add and hyperativity combine).we are now going back to walking with a reg collar and she no longer pulls.


Thats great!!! It sounds like she made a huge step up. Lucky's pretty calm most of the time. But I experience his occasional fits...and based on that I know you have a lot to deal with.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I would also like to try out the gentle leader.....but I haven't come across one at the pet store yet. I will try and find one tomorrow....my wife said we could go to PetSmart as part of our date day. Movie, Dinner and PetSmart. I'm so romantic....


I have also seen them at Menard's.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MegB said:


> I have also seen them at Menard's.


We found them at PetSmart last night. I guess I just wasn't looking hard enough....or I think I was looking for a different type of packaging..... My wife said she'll get us one this week....


----------

